# Your Garage



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Something new? Look below the regular Search box.










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno...I've never looked for automotive stuff.  It's pretty cool, though!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never looked for Automotive either. Had never heard of a motorcycle guardian bell until this morning so was looking that up. Amazon knows my car?? It was in the drop-down box.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

My garage had a zero but it does have a shop by vehicle where yours says parts for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to the Automotive department, apparently, you can do a search for parts for a specific vehicle, and Amazon adds that automatically to your garage (I just tried it).  It happens as soon as you do a search for parts that fit a specific vehicle.

Interesting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah . . . we've had our cars listed there for a while. Makes it easy to get the right replacement light bulbs, wipers, things like that.

You can do the same thing with your printers so you know that you're buying the right ink.


----------

